# Best nightlife for non-drinkers



## crazyjoeda (Sep 10, 2004)

MSPSCO3113 said:


> Seattle of course. There are coffee shops everywhere and a lot of indie crap because of its proximity to the University of Washington.


No, way. Seattle's great but it is no where near the best night life for no drinkers and like all American cities the night life for drinkers sucks aswell since legal age is 21. Downtown Seattle's has almost no night life at all. 

I bet some place in Saudi Arabia would have a good night life for none drinkers since its illigal to drink there.



> Non-alcoholic night life? ...but why??


Iv never heard of such a thing either. :cheers:


----------

